# Which Ship Class is usually the first one to be posted on



## NavyGuy2006 (21 Mar 2006)

What ship class does most newbee's join when in Reg force MAR ENG MECH? Thanks for the posts in advance


----------



## Navy_Blue (21 Mar 2006)

You get to list your preferences when you start your QL3.  When you get closer to the end of the course the career manager crumples up that piece of paper, puts a blindfold on and throws a dart at a list of ships.  You get which ever one the dart hits. lol  ;D  Can be pretty random which ship and which type of ship you get.  Depends on manning and sailing commitments.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (21 Mar 2006)

In addition to Navy_Blue's comments, you may not even really have a say in what coast you get.  Generally if you want west you'll get west, but if you want east your chances aren't as good.  

As for class of ship, or even specific ship......forget it.  You'll get posted where they need you.  Which will likely be the ship that is leaving for a 6 month trip 3 days after you finish your course.... ;D


----------



## NavyGuy2006 (21 Mar 2006)

I appreciate the help given. I look forward to a career in the Navy


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Mar 2006)

But would it be fair to say that the odds strongly favour a CPF, just based on numbers in the fleet?


----------



## JBP (21 Mar 2006)

Okay, I'm way out of my lane here cause' I'm a reserve infantry guy...

But don't we only have 2 classes of ships in our navy?!!? Frigates, and 2 old rusting (no offence, they're pretty old..) destroyers??? And don't we only have the frigates deployed normally and not the destroyers??? What else could you possibly be posted on?

Yes, I know, I'm just an ignorant (as in not knowing) reserve infantry guy but I'm just curious, I thought it would be pretty cut & dry as to what class of ship you'd be posted on...

Joe
Thanks for your time


----------



## Inch (21 Mar 2006)

12 CPFs, 3 Destroyers and 2 tankers.

Odds favour a CPF.

Destroyers certainly do deploy, the Athabaskan is currently on NATO and I'm going on the Iroquois in Aug when she replaces Athabaskan as the NATO command ship.


----------



## FSTO (21 Mar 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm way out of my lane here cause' I'm a reserve infantry guy...
> 
> But don't we only have 2 classes of ships in our navy?!!? Frigates, and 2 old rusting (no offence, they're pretty old..) destroyers??? And don't we only have the frigates deployed normally and not the destroyers??? What else could you possibly be posted on?
> 
> ...



Oh man, are you asking for a whipping  ;D

2 AOR'S 
3 DDG
12 FFG
12 MCDV (mainly reservist, but I think reg force electrical engineers and NET's are also there)
4 SSK

Aren't all you mud-monkeys living in rags and driving rusted out Shermans? (just had to toss that one in. )


----------



## M Feetham (21 Mar 2006)

OK reserve guy,
If you have access to a DND computer, go online and go tothe dwan site, once there go to the drop down menu that lists all the different formations. Stuff like CDS, CMS, CLS, CAS. Once you get there go to the CMS site, that is Chief of Maritime Staff. Once there you will have access to the websites for both the Pacific and Atlantic fleets, on either one of these you will find out how many ships we have of all classes for both coasts. No we are not loaded for bear like the Americans but we are not desolate either. Have a read and get back to us here. Cheers


----------



## NavyGuy2006 (21 Mar 2006)

The Frigates look awsome......But the Athabaskan Would be my choice if given the chance


----------



## FSTO (21 Mar 2006)

NavyGuy2006 said:
			
		

> The Frigates look awsome......But the Athabaskan Would be my choice if given the chance



If you are into "Classic Cars" you should ask for the AOR's. You certainly won't be bored on her and you'll be able to work on an engineering plant that is older than your Grandma.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Mar 2006)

Whatever ship you get posted to get ready for lots of sailing time.


----------



## NavyGuy2006 (22 Mar 2006)

I know it will be awsome.....and no I am not sick in the head.....LOL


----------



## BOSNwife (22 Mar 2006)

[quote author=FSTO]
Oh man, are you asking for a whipping  ;D

2 AOR'S 
3 DDG
12 FFG
12 MCDV (mainly reservist, but I think reg force electrical engineers and NET's are also there)
4 SSK
[/quote]

I thought Destroyers are DDH (Designated Destroyer Helicopter) & 
Frigates are FFH (Fast (?) Frigate Helicopter) ?


----------



## M Feetham (22 Mar 2006)

If you can talk to an NCIOP or one of the ops room types they will tell you that in the world of letter designators FF is the desig for Frigate, any frigate. FFH simply means that the Frigate is Helo capable. DD is for Destroyer and DDH means helo capable. There is a whole list of desigs for different ships and boats from tugs to aors. Our DDH's are 280 class destroyers, and like someone said earlier if you work on one of the tankers you will be working on an engineering plant that is older than most of the people in the forces today. If you are on a CPF or 280 the plants and monitoring systems for the engine rooms is more modernized.
Cheers


----------



## JBP (22 Mar 2006)

Thanks very much for the replies and info folks, I'm glad to hear we have the head ship for a NATO task force, I think I remember someone mentioning that to me along time ago too, that's awesome. Goodluck BTW Inch!

I was shocked to recently find out that we actually had aircraft carriers back in the day too, I was REALLY shocked! Never heard of that or had any idea, then I went digging around on the internet and found pictures and all that good jazz... Should have figured since we were the worlds 4th strongest military power at the end of world war 2. Don't ask me to quote, it's all over this website and the internet and everywhere else in Canada! Michael Dorosh can probably attest to that fact, he's the major history buff.

Yes yes, our reserve equipment is probably as ancient as almost any navy stuff too I imagine... My C7 Service rifle is probably almost as old as I am I bet! God knows my unit's C9's and C6s are horribly ancient, they need some sweet tender love and care - read as: I want to cry every time I fire one because I have to clean the mother-lovin' heck out of it by next firing so it won't turn into a rifle on me!

I suppose you navy folks are damn excited at the prospect of those "LHD" type ships we might get in the future, I think that would be an amazing asset for Canada and it just makes sense. Fine if we don't need ballistic missle cruisers and subs and aircraft carriers, but I think having ships like that would be perfect for Canada. Modern one's that is... Like the one's the US or Britain operate, we'd be able to help our allies out in a pinch that way... 

Anyway, again, thanks for the info folks and goodluck to those of you who will be sailing soon or training to be sailing!

Joe
Your reserve local infantry mud-slinging monkey! Read as: Mud eating also - never realized I'd learn what mud taste like when I joined the infantry, think they forgot to mention that in the recruiting office!


----------



## FSTO (22 Mar 2006)

BOSNwife said:
			
		

> I thought Destroyers are DDH (Designated Destroyer Helicopter) &
> Frigates are FFH (Fast (?) Frigate Helicopter) ?



OOPS!

Your right FFH for the frigates, but you can argue that the 280's could be DDG (for the SM2's they carry) or DDH or even DDGH.

Pte Joe, took alot of guts for you to come to the dark blue side of the house and throw in the thunderflash. Your ignorance of the Navy and her history is as much our (the Navy) fault as it is of the education system that glosses over everything that has to do with the military.
BTW, when I joined they offered me Armoured or Navy and I thought, "clean sheets and food served to you by stewards or rolling in the mud and then sleeping and eating in it." hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Mar 2006)

Man...I remember when the four Tribals had the original "bunny ears"....that sure looked interesting.  Any truth to the myth about them slurping water in by the "ears" when they heeled over on high speed turns?  ???

Aside from all the bigger ships, I heard rumblings that the YAGs are also being replaced -- anyone have any info on those beasts (spent a few days out at W601 in a YAG on mil training.....uugh!  :-X )

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Mar 2006)

*snicker* Joe trying using an FN that was made in the mid 60s, then you will realize you guys are not that badly off where small arms are concerned.

Duey, the YAGs are being replaced by the Orca class, I think there are one or two threads in here about them.


----------



## Navy_Blue (23 Mar 2006)

I don't know about slurping water but I was told Playboy declared them the sexiest ship in NATO because of the bunny ears


----------



## Melbatoast (23 Mar 2006)

Our DDs are now in fact DDGs, post-TRUMP.  They were built as DDHs.  DDG-283 HMCS ALGONQUIN is what the ball caps on the one out here say.


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Mar 2006)

Joe,

The first two digits of your rifle's serial number indicate it's year of manufacture.

IE 90AA05654 was manufactured in 1990.

The AA indicates that it's a C-7.  AB would indicate a C-8.

NS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Mar 2006)

Out here on the east coast the Iro and Ath are DDH 280 and DDH 280 respectively.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Out here on the east coast the Iro and Ath are DDH 280 and DDH 280 respectively.



I doubt they both have 280 as hull number !!


----------



## navymich (23 Mar 2006)

I figure it's just a typing error on your end ex-dragoon, but ATH is 282


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Mar 2006)

T'ank you...it was


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Mar 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> The first two digits of your rifle's serial number indicate it's year of manufacture.
> 
> ...



Does that mean my first C1 was really, really old?    6L1776... ;D

Cheers,
Duey

p.s.  Although the C6 is a design that dates back to 1958, didn't ours come into service in the early 90's?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2006)

We got the C6 in the late 1970's.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We got the C6 in the late 1970's.



Wasn't that just with the Leopard though?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We got the C6 in the late 1970's.



I did my QL3 in Chilliwack with the old Browning C5 GPMG .....that was in 1993


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Wasn't that just with the Leopard though?



Yes???

The Infantry School was running Crses on it and fixed line firing by the mid-80's.

The C5 stayed in service until the mid-90s.


----------

